# LAPD is getting paranoid...



## Peagreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Cops out here are on their toes right now, guess one of their own decided to switch teams and started targeting them.


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck the police


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy Shit! The cops are on high alert in LA and Riverside county. This cop got fired and hes got a list of people that he posted online that he is going to kill. Hes killed three so far. Here's the linkhttp://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/08/us/former-los-angeles-police-officer-sought-in-shootings.html


----------



## Peagreen (Feb 7, 2013)

mhmm, the hit list is probably a distraction - to dispatch all the units to protection detail, instead of covering exit points, which is where I'd be headed..


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2013)

The cops opened fire and wounded two ladies delivering papers at 4:30 am on the same street of a cop under protection. They are shooting first and asking questions later.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 8, 2013)

That shit is insane.

feel sorry for any slightly chunky bald black dudes in their 30-40's in LA right now. That has to suck.


----------



## Psi em (Feb 8, 2013)

This is going to be a stain against creepy guys who stay in the woods. No wonder I've been getting weird looks and double checks today.


----------



## Benny (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a good thing you aren't in Big Bear tonight! ha ha


----------



## Jypsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad I'm in Mississippi, where creepy people in the woods are less exotic, lol. For real though, stay safe out on the west coast.


----------



## Psi em (Feb 8, 2013)

Watched a few security guards come snoopin' around the woods... 'just to make sure'. Once they hit a little briar patch, they just said the hell with it and left.


----------



## Jypsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ha! How very like them. Serving & protecting...until those nasty little thorns show up :'(


----------

